# Standard Bolus or Multi-wave Bolus?



## Phil65 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just wondered what you guys use more often? I think I might try multi-waving for all meals (unless really low in carbs).  I usually Standard Bolus for most meals, in fact the only meals I multi-wave for are:

Pizza, Pasta, Chinese, Indian.

But I'm coming to the opinion that I would be better off multi-waving for most meals....what do you reckon?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi Phil,
obviously everyone is different, but there is a school of thought that say's anything over 50 carbs then a split bolus.
It's also worth looking at your timing of the bolus. It would also depend on the type of insulin and type of food is a big factor as well.
All you can do is experiment and see what suits you  
Keep a list of meals/food types and put in beside it the bolus given plus blood sugar results then you can see if it worked or not.


----------



## Phil65 (Aug 23, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi Phil,
> obviously everyone is different, but there is a school of thought that say's anything over 50 carbs then a split bolus.
> It's also worth looking at your timing of the bolus. It would also depend on the type of insulin and type of food is a big factor as well.
> All you can do is experiment and see what suits you
> Keep a list of meals/food types and put in beside it the bolus given plus blood sugar results then you can see if it worked or not.



Thanks Sue, I think that's what I will try, I multi-waved at lunch time today, my lunch and evening meal will always be more than 50g Carb!!!  and it has worked out okay, standard bolus at breakfast will probably be my only standard bolus from now on.....unless on the rare occasion I have a low carb meal!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 23, 2011)

We use the dual wave option (is that the same as multi?) for the majority of my daughters meals in varying percentages of up front and over "x" amount of time. Still working on some foods but has all been just through experimentation and keeping a record.


----------



## Jennywren (Aug 23, 2011)

I find i use standard bolus most often


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Aug 24, 2011)

I use multiwave alot. Anything over 6 units goes over multiwave for me, because any more insulin than that in one go hurts me =[

With pizza I go for a multiwave over 2 hours and follow it up with a TBR if 150% over 6-8 hours - works like a charm for me. Same with pasta!


----------



## Phil65 (Aug 24, 2011)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I use multiwave alot. Anything over 6 units goes over multiwave for me, because any more insulin than that in one go hurts me =[
> 
> With pizza I go for a multiwave over 2 hours and follow it up with a TBR if 150% over 6-8 hours - works like a charm for me. Same with pasta!



150% TBR sounds like a good idea...hadn't thought of that!


----------

